# Ryobi 770r



## bigmaico (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi guy's I'm new to the site & need a little info

I have a well worn Ryobi 770r that leaks gas, I've taken the zama carb apart & cleaned with spray carb clean ,but it still eather floods or starts leaking from the carb. I know that it's probley the needle or seat, any tip on these little carbs?

I'm going to look at it again, it's starting to look like I need a new carb. does anyone know if they make a rebuild kit for the carbs?

Oh BTW I do have a lot of experience working on 2 stroke's, I've been racing 2 stroke motorcycles for over 30 years.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, you can get rebuild kits for them and new needles. I would soak the carb first for a couple of days before you got out and buy a new needle.... but a rebuild kit with new gaskets and diaphram would be helpful in any case.


----------



## bigmaico (Mar 10, 2006)

Hank:

Thanks for your quick reply!
Got a rebuild kit,checked the the diaphram look's & feels stiff. I'm going to soak the carb body in cleaner for a day or so. Now I just need to remember where the (L) needle go's I think it's the front one closest to the block & than test the welch plug to see if it need to be replaced.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Low end is away from the engine... high end is closer to the engine.


----------



## bigmaico (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Hank!

I found my reading glasses & guess what? the needle's are marked on the carb block. I installed the rebuild kit & put it all back together & it fired right up imagine that! I had to do a little tunning & now it runs like it was brand new.

Thanks to this site I found all the infromation I needed. Please keep up the good work.

Next is the finding out why the power washer is so hard to start & I'll bet I'll find all that I need right here.


Thanks

Howard


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Great, glad to see you got it running!


----------

